# Zabezpieczenie przed wyciekami pamieci

## tom000

Znacie jakies sposoby na zabezpieczenie sie przed wyciekami pamieci. Mi czasami sie zdarza, ze jakis program (np. firefox przy wejsciu na jakas strone) zacina sie i zaczyna zajmowac wiecej i wiecej pamieci, az calkiem komputer stanie i nie reaguje.

Tak na szybko przejrzalem wyniki google i znalazlem ze SELinux tym sie nie zajmuje. Z opisu http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/hardened/primer.xml pomyslalem, ze PAX moze cos na to zaradzi.

Pewnie ktos z was stosuje jakies zabezpieczenia zapobiegajace wyciekowi pamieci.

----------

## canis_lupus

pax jest upierdliwy. Raczej na desktop sie nie nadaje. Na sererrze miałem kłopoty nawet bo mi sie lisp nie chciał kompilować.

----------

## Qlawy

 *tom000 wrote:*   

> Znacie jakies sposoby na zabezpieczenie sie przed wyciekami pamieci. Mi czasami sie zdarza, ze jakis program (np. firefox przy wejsciu na jakas strone) zacina sie i zaczyna zajmowac wiecej i wiecej pamieci, az calkiem komputer stanie i nie reaguje.
> 
> Tak na szybko przejrzalem wyniki google i znalazlem ze SELinux tym sie nie zajmuje. Z opisu http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/hardened/primer.xml pomyslalem, ze PAX moze cos na to zaradzi.
> 
> Pewnie ktos z was stosuje jakies zabezpieczenia zapobiegajace wyciekowi pamieci.

 

najprostszy sposób to nie stosować dziurawych programów

----------

## Crenshaw

moze ulimit?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> najprostszy sposób to nie stosować dziurawych programów

 

Ktoś na jednym z # irc zareagował na tę poradę: w takim razie najlepiej wyrzucić komputer za okno :-]

tom000, ile właściwie masz pamięci i czy masz swap?

Próbowałeś różnych wersji programu, w tym *-bin?

----------

## timor

Jest taka flaga dla GCC: -fstack-protector i -fstack-protector-all (ta druga bezsensowna) - wrzuca się to do CFLAGS. Ogólny zamysł jest taki, że GCC dorzuca przy różnych operacjach na buforach sprawdzenie czy wskaźnik nie wychodzi poza zakres. Bez tego jeśli program wyjdzie poza zakres to może zrobić bajzel (np. wszystkie ataki typu "przepełnienia bufora") a tak to kończy się seg-faultem. To całkiem prosta metoda zrobienia sobie "home hardened".

Ale raczej nie rozwiąże Twojego problemu z pamięciożernym firefox'em  :Very Happy: 

Kiedyś miałem dwa serwery tak skompilowane i działały bezproblemowo, nie próbowałem tego na desktopie. Ale o ile mi wiadomo to chyba od wersji 8 wszystkie "siusiaki" są kompilowane z tą flagą.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

